# Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen



## dc1981 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt mehrmals Feedern war (ca10x) und der Erfolg ausbleibt wenden ich mich an euch.

Ich Angel an den Maasplaasen in Holland am See.
Hab eine Spro Feederrute 3,90m mit max 120gr WG.
(Hab erst vor 2Monaten zu Feedern angefangen)
Zielfisch Brassen

Zur Montage
Auf die Hauptschnur ziehe ich ein Antitangle Boom mit Karabiner. In den Karabiner kommt ein offener Fütterkorb.
Welche mit nem Brassenmix und Maden gefüllt wird.

Am Ende der Hauptschnur einen Wirbel für's Vorfach.
Vorfach länge zw. 50-85cmVorfach wird leicht gebleit.

Beim Futter leg ich noch ein Paar Maden mit rein.
Was mache ich Falsch???
Hab leider keinen der mir irgendwie helfen kann.

So das war's fürs erste wenn ich was vergessen habe bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.


Wer mag mir den Helfen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

also ich hab auch erts angefangen mit feedern, mein erster versuch war gleich von erfolg gekrönt.
als erstes würde ich sicher gehen, dass in deinem gewässer ein guter friedfischbestand is. 
Dann würde ich eine bessere montage wählen, am besten eine schlaufenmontage, die is recht einfach und gut, von der wurde aba schon viel geschrieben. Dann würde ich das blei von deinem vorfach nehmen, das vorfach kannste meiner meinung nach auch etwas länger wählen ca. 1m.
Bei deinem futter könnte es vllt. auch sein das die fische es nicht ansprechend finden, nimm einfach mal ein anderes und lass vllt. die lebendköder weg...
ich weiß auch nicht welche konsistenz du beim futter hast?! mach es am besten so das sich unterwasser eine schöne wolke bildet, das kannste dann im flachwasser testen. 
und wenn du beim feedern gerade erst angefangen ahst, würde ich nicht mit brassen als zielfisch beginnen. rotaugen sind viel leichter zu überlisten und man hat schnell erfolgserlebnisse. dazu nimmste vllt. einfach nur einen kleinen 16er bis 20er haken

hoffentlich konnte ich dir helfen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Also wenn du im See feederst darf das Futter nicht zu passive sein denn es wird nicht mit der Strömung verteilt.
Allerdings lockt zu feines Futter nur klein Fisch an den Platz.
Ich würde dem Futter außerdem noch ein sehr süßes Aroma zu geben.
Das Vorfach würde ich so um die 50cm wählen das sich im See keine Futterspur bildet und dein Köder ja auch beim Futter liegen sollte, die Bebleiung kannst du weg lassen.
Vor beginn des Angelns würde ich erstmal 4-8 Korbfüllungen voll Futter an den Angelplatz bringen und erst dann das Vorfach einhängen.
Ins Futter würde ich erstmal nur wenige oder keine Maden beifügen wenn die Fische am Platz sind würde ich mehr Maden ins Futter michen um die Fische am Platz zuhalten und zu beschäftigen.
Ansonsten kannst duch mal probieren eine Rote Künstlichemade mit auf den Haken zuziehen oder die Madne zu flavourn oder zudippen.
Du kannst ruhig mit Anti Tangle Boom fischen nur ich persönlich bevorzuge meist die Schlaufenmontage ist aber Geschmackssache.
Achso denke mal das due es weißt aber dein Futterkorb muss immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle plaziert werden.
Am besten hängst du dafür die Schnur im Schnurclip an der Rolle ein. Achja und immer drei Kurbelumdrehungen Schnur auf der Rolle haben sonst reißt du dir beim Anschlag die Schnur durch.
Wenn nun nichts beißt würde ich die Stelle oder das Gewächser wechseln.

mfg Flo


----------



## arno (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Hallo Daniel!
Wenn Du den Tangleboom benutzt, dann solltest Du eine kleine Perle nach dem Boom auf die Schnur stecken und dann den Karabiner anbinden.
Das hat den Vorteil das sich der Knoten vom Karabiner nicht in den Boom verkeilen kann.
Denn sonst kann es sein ,das der Fisch , wenn er den Köder nimmt , den Wiederstand spürt.
Die Schlaufenmontage hat schon Vorteile, aber nicht so viele, das Du mit nem Tangleboom Schneider bleibst.
Wie war denn das Wetter, warst Du Tags über am Angeln oder Nachts, Abends?
Brassen gehen zumindest bei uns in den späten Abend und Nacht Stunden an den Haken.
Wie groß war Dein Haken?
Wie lang das Vorfach?
Wie schon einer schrieb, im Stillwasser nicht länger als 50 cm lieber kürzer.
Auch ist es besser, wie auch schon einer schrieb kleinere Haken zu nehmen, also 16er Haken.
Jetzt um diese Jahreszeit würde ich persönlich keinen 20er Haken mehr nehmen, den nehme ich im Winter!
War das Futter zu naß?
Dann klebt es als Klumpen.
Hattest Du beim Einholen noch Futterreste im Korb?
Im Stillwasser, mache ich auch etwas Dosenmilch rein, damit sich eine Duftwolke besser bilden kann.
Was war das für Futter?
Wie alt war das Futter?
Hattest Du die Schnur auch stramm?
Weil sonst sieht man keinen Biß!
Wie schwer war der Futterkorb?
Viele machen den Fehler und meinen, da sie am Stillwasser angeln, braucht der Futterkorb kein Gewicht zu haben.
Wenn Du aber mit Tangleboom angelst, hält der Korb aber die Montage am Platz und das ist wichtig, da wenn der Korb zu leicht ist, der Fisch den Korb mitschleifen würde und dann hat er Wiederstand und läßt los.
Also 30 Gramm würde ich immer im Stillwasser nehmen.
War der Untergrund schlammig, sandig, bewachsen?
Nimm Die Angel und mach ein Birnenblei an die Schnur.Wirf aus und ziehe dann langsam das Blei über den Grund.
Wenn alles eben ist, wirst Du dort schlecht fangen, suche also Hindernisse im Wasser.
Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Wie tief ist es denn an deiner Angelstelle? Die brassen ziehen jetzt im Frühjahr in flacheres Wasser und bei den Maasseen gibt es Stellen, an denen es über 20 Meter tief ist, dort wirst du im Moment nichts fangen, lote also erstmal die Stelle aus, Tiefen zwischen 2 und 5 Meter dürften im Moment gut gehen. 
@Arno: Das Nachtangeln ist in den Niederlanden in den meisten Gewässern nur in den Monaten Juni-August gestattet, daher fällt das wahrscheinlich aus. Desweiteren mögen gerade die Brassen ebenen Grund und stehen selten an Hindernissen, eher noch in Mulden am Gewässergrund in denen sich das Futter sammelt.


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Achja, in der Maas habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem M7 von Browning gemacht, kann man auch gut strecken, da der Lockstoff recht hoch dosiert ist.


----------



## arno (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Wie tief ist es denn an deiner Angelstelle? Die brassen ziehen jetzt im Frühjahr in flacheres Wasser und bei den Maasseen gibt es Stellen, an denen es über 20 Meter tief ist, dort wirst du im Moment nichts fangen, lote also erstmal die Stelle aus, Tiefen zwischen 2 und 5 Meter dürften im Moment gut gehen.
> @Arno: Das Nachtangeln ist in den Niederlanden in den meisten Gewässern nur in den Monaten Juni-August gestattet, daher fällt das wahrscheinlich aus.Hab ich nicht gewust! Desweiteren mögen gerade die Brassen ebenen Grund Das bezog ich eher aufs feedern algemein!Aber stimmt, hab ich nicht drann gedacht!und stehen selten an Hindernissen, eher noch in Mulden am Gewässergrund in denen sich das Futter sammelt.


Da ham wes wieder, man sollte alles zwei Mal lesen bevor man was veröffentlicht!


----------



## dc1981 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Danke euch erstmal für die Hilfe und Tips

Also meine Angaben (hatte halt etwas vergessen)

Futterkorb offen 20-30gr
14-16er Haken
Stopperperle vor Wirbel (vergessen zu sagen #q )
Antitangleboom mit Karabiner
Vorfachlänge ca 50-80cm

Futtermischung aus Paniermehl mit diversen süßen und Flockigen zusätzen ,
oder ein Fertig Futter (eigenmarke vom Händler) für Brassen welches mit Paniermehl gestreckt wird.
Auf 1kg trockenmasse Futter ca 1Hand voll Maden. 
Das Futter ist grade so feucht das es beim testen im Flachbereich sich schön verteilt und eine Wolke bildet.
Futter wird gesiebt und dann die Maden hinzugegeben.

Zum Gewässer 

Es ist leicht schlammig mit etwas seegras (oder ähnlichem) bewachsen.

hoffe nix vergessen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## interloper (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Hört sich doch alles gut an.

Ich würde das vorfach auf 40cm kürzen und am rand des Seegrases angeln.
Nicht zu tief, bei uns beißen se zur zeit im 1,50  flachen wasser alles was tiefer ist bringt keine bisse. Selbst Brassen bis 69cm!!!!!!!!!! fange ich da im Flachwasser.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Borusse (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

Hi,
ich feeder auch in einem Maassee und hab festgestellt, das die Brassen zur Zeit laichen. Deshalb sind sie vorzugsweise in flachen Buchten anzutreffen.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen,das die Brassen doch relativ vorsichtig beissen, nicht wie immer Sommer, wo es Dir regelrecht die Rute vom Ständer reißt.
Als Montage benutze ich eine einfache Durchlaufmontage mit einem 80 cm bis 100 cm Vorfach und 14´ner Haken.
Wichtig ist auch, das Du eine sehr feine bzw. weiche Spitze drauf hast, um jeden Zupfer zu erkennen.
Wie ich sehe mischt du Dein Futter selber oder benutzt  eine Fertigmischung, die Du noch mit Paniermehl streckst.
Wenn Du Dein Futter selber mischst benutze am besten grobes Brotmehl anstatt handelübliches Paniermehl,weil Brötchenpaniermehl einfach zu klebrig ist.
Fertigmischungen würde ich auch nicht strecken, da ansonsten der gleiche Effekt auftritt. 
So, zum Schluss noch etwas zu den Maasseen. Die Seen sind  teilweise riesig gross, da ist es auch nicht einfach, die Fische zu finden. Am besten versuchst Du es mal in einem relativ kleinen See, mit einigen Buchten, dort sind die Chancen auf Fische zu treffen, doch erheblich grösser.

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## dc1981 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*

@all

ich werde mal schauen was sich da so machen läßt vieleicht ist ja jetzt mehr drinn.

wlchen knoten macht ihr am anfang von der schlaufen montage.
habe noch nicht wirklich viel drüber gefunden.
zwar viele beiträge aber keine art anleitung.


@borusse

vieleicht kannst du mir eins emphelen wo man als "anfänger" mehr glück hat???
kannst dich ja per pm melden wenn du magst.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## arno (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich feeder auch in einem Maassee und hab festgestellt, das die Brassen zur Zeit laichen. Deshalb sind sie vorzugsweise in flachen Buchten anzutreffen.
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen,das die Brassen doch relativ vorsichtig beissen, nicht wie immer Sommer, wo es Dir regelrecht die Rute vom Ständer reißt.
> Als Montage benutze ich eine einfache Durchlaufmontage mit einem 80 cm bis 100 cm Vorfach und 14´ner Haken.
> ...


Moin Chris!
Meinst Du Brotpaniermehl?
Wo bekommt man denn sowas?
Aber damit das Handelsübliche Paniermehl nicht so klebt macht man doch Hartweizengrieß rein!
Oder Sand, Maulwurferde!
Und wenn ich mein Futter auch noch sehr süß mache, klebts ja doch auch!


----------



## Borusse (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*



arno schrieb:


> Moin Chris!
> Meinst Du Brotpaniermehl?
> Wo bekommt man denn sowas?
> Aber damit das Handelsübliche Paniermehl nicht so klebt macht man doch Hartweizengrieß rein!
> ...


Hi,
also Brotpaniermehl oder Brotmehl bekommst Du z.B bei GFP Angelbedarf http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=1742061&Page=2
Klar kannst Du mit oben genannten Zutaten Dein Futter wieder auflockern. Ich wollte ja auch nur sagen das reines Paniermehl doch sehr klebrig ist,was beim feedern im Stillwasser hinderlich ist.
Ich würde einem Anfänger empfehlen Fertigfutter ( Feederfutter )zu benutzen, da sind halt alle Zutaten richtig aufeinander abgestimmt.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## arno (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie richtig Feedern und Vorfach einstellen*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi,
> also Brotpaniermehl oder Brotmehl bekommst Du z.B bei GFP Angelbedarf http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=1742061&Page=2
> Klar kannst Du mit oben genannten Zutaten Dein Futter wieder auflockern. Ich wollte ja auch nur sagen das reines Paniermehl doch sehr klebrig ist,was beim feedern im Stillwasser hinderlich ist.
> Ich würde einem Anfänger empfehlen Fertigfutter ( Feederfutter )zu benutzen, da sind halt alle Zutaten richtig aufeinander abgestimmt.
> ...


Da hast Du recht, selbst mischen wird jeder mit der Zeit!


----------

